# What Happened To The Post About the Free Mini



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 3, 2008)

I could have sworn it was on this forum that I saw it...and replied to it. Am I going crazy???


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 3, 2008)

I posted about a free pony in need. The thread is right below this one in CMHR forum.


----------



## Champ (Dec 3, 2008)

I can still see the post


----------



## stanlee (Dec 3, 2008)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> I could have sworn it was on this forum that I saw it...and replied to it. Am I going crazy???






Hi Parmela

Your not crazy at all. The post is gone. It was from craigslist and showed a little overo mini I think 19 mos old that someone was trying to give away. Hows Merlin doing with his adjusting??????????? LEE


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Lee. I thought for sure I was losing it!





Merlin is doing OK. He's still pretty "agitated" I guess is how I would describe it. We're actively trying to get a space set up that will suit him. Hopefully he can hang in there a couple more weeks until we can get fencing, etc. in order.


----------



## stormy (Dec 3, 2008)

There is also a free mini, silver bay stud, offered on craigs list...He is a good looking boy. Make a nice gelding. I think it was in Fort wayne area of Indiana but might have been Michigan.

Oops, in Muskegon, Mi


----------



## Jackie (Dec 3, 2008)

stormy said:


> There is also a free mini, silver bay stud, offered on craigs list...He is a good looking boy. Make a nice gelding. I think it was in Fort wayne area of Indiana but might have been Michigan.
> Oops, in Muskegon, Mi



She's about a 40 mins from me...it looks like she is screening the homes, which is good.

Jackie


----------

